# hoy día



## elcampet

¿Cómo suena más correcto? HOY DÍA u HOY EN DÍA


----------



## rexnex

Ambas son correctas. Pero yo diría que "hoy día" es un poco mas formal, como para encabezar un texto o un discurso.


----------



## Andresgm

Bueno, yo me voy más por el lado de utilizar "Hoy en día" es más usado en mi país y más formal. pero si rexnex lo dice es porque en su país usan más esa que ésta.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Yo no veo grados de corrección, sino diferencias de significado entre ellas entre ellas. _Hoy _significa "hoy, en el día presente" y "actualmente", en cambio _hoy en día _significa sólo "actualmente"

_Hoy día:_
_- _Hoy: Hoy día es lunes.
- Actualmente: hoy día la internet es el medio preferido de comunicación.

_Hoy en día:_
_- _Actualmente: hoy *en* día la internet es el medio preferido de comunicación.

Pero no decimos _hoy en día es lunes._

Con el significado de "actualmente", para mí ambas construccciones son válidas y equivalentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Atajo

_Hoy día_ no es lo mismo que _hoy en día_.

Hoy día= hoy

Hoy en día= actualmente, "en estos tiempos".


Mis profesores siempre nos explicaban la diferencia entre las dos frases.


Atajo.


----------



## Sofia29

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Yo no veo grados de corrección, sino diferencias de significado entre ellas entre ellas. _Hoy _significa "hoy, en el día presente" y "actualmente", en cambio _hoy en día _significa sólo "actualmente"
> 
> _Hoy día:_
> _- _Hoy: Hoy día es lunes.
> - Actualmente: hoy día la internet es el medio preferido de comunicación.
> 
> _Hoy en día:_
> _- _Actualmente: hoy *en* día la internet es el medio preferido de comunicación.
> 
> Pero no decimos _hoy en día es lunes._
> 
> Con el significado de "actualmente", para mí ambas construccciones son válidas y equivalentes.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo también lo interpreto así. Por eso nunca uso "hoy día", digo directamente hoy.


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Hoy día", "hoy en día" y "el día de hoy" son tres locuciones adverbiales equivalentes y significan más o menos lo mismo que el poco usado "hogaño". Se refieren a los tiempos actuales, a esta época, a los tiempos que estamos viviendo, a los tiempos que corren.

Sin embargo, ya que "el día de hoy" puede usarse como parte de una frase con un significado diferente al de la locución adverbial, generalmente se lo percibe como más estrecho en el tiempo. La expresión "hoy día" también se contagia de esta estrechez y a veces se la ve como equivalente a "en estos días".

"Hoy en día" es la única que queda clara, sin importar el contexto. Pero "hoy día" jamás puede confundirse con "el día de la fecha" u "hoy".


----------



## elcampet

No cabe la menor duda de que "hoy es hoy" así como "actualmente es actualmente" pero al menos en México ambas, frases *hoy en día *y *hoy día* se utilizan indistintamente. Mi propósito ha sido conocer la opinión de Uds. sobre cuál suena de manera más correcta o adecuada. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elcampet

Ale, totalmente coincido con tu planteamiento. Gracias


----------



## shoam

Notable como cada uno se inclina mas por lo que  siempre han escuchado en sus paises.
Yo viaje por casi toda Sudamerica y puedo decir que mas alla de lo que digan las definiciones, hay paises que dicen HOY en el mismo caso o situacion que otros dicen HOY DIA.
Esto no solamente en el caso de HOY/HOY dia. Hay muchos mas como el anterior "constipado".


----------



## aleCcowaN

*hoy**.*
(Del lat. _hodĭe_).
*1.* adv. t. En este día, en el día presente.
*2.* adv. t. Actualmente, en el tiempo presente.

Coincido en que coloquialmente se usa mucho hoy (2) en el sentido de "hoy día" y sus equivalentes.

Por ejemplo, la frase

Ayer se usaban los miriñaques y hoy se usan las minifaldas

que no se presta a confusión para nada, pues nadie piensa que se hable del 2 y 3 de Julio de 2006, lo cual es muy bueno porque de lo contrario ayer hubiera sido un día aburrido.

Yo me quedaría con *antaño* y *hogaño*, pero lamentablemente *hoy en día* se te obliga a desaprender y no como *en días pasados* que se respetaba el conocimiento. Como se dice por aquí: ¡un cacho de cultura, cheeee! ¡po' favo'!


----------



## ieracub

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> "hoy día" jamás puede confundirse con "el día de la fecha" u "hoy".


¿Quieres decir que no es válida la expresión "Hoy día es lunes"?


----------



## elcampet

Pues yo pienso que al decir "hoy día es lunes" sale sobrando la palabra *día *ya que todos sabemos que  el lunes es el nombre de uno de los siete días de la semana


----------



## aleCcowaN

ieracub said:
			
		

> ¿Quieres decir que no es válida la expresión "Hoy día es lunes"?


No estoy al tanto de si se usa en Chile u otras partes, pero primero redundaría, pues con decir "hoy es Lunes" es suficiente. Sin embargo aquí en la Argentina se suele oir "hoy es día Lunes" en el mismo sentido, como si se quisiera aclarar que no se tenía intención de decir la fecha, como en "hoy es 3 de Julio". Sin embargo aquí no se dice "hoy día es Lunes" pues la expresión "hoy día" trae la idea de los tiempos actuales y no de un período de 24 horas determinado.


----------



## ieracub

Es cierto que hay redundancia, pero no por eso sería condenable, como no lo son "V_en para acá" _y_ "Le escribí una carta a mi madre". _Lo más normal por estos lados es que digamos frases como "_Hoy día es mi cumpleaños"_ y _"Hoy día vamos a ir al cine_". En "_¿Qué día es hoy?" _sí que nos ahorramos el segundo _día, _por que sonaría muy feo si no.

Me pasa que si preguntara "_¿Cuándo fuiste?"_ y me respondieran _"Fui hoy", _mi oído sentiría que la respuesta quedó coja, como si le faltara la última nota a una melodía, y exigiría, a modo de coda, ser completada con el dichoso _día. "Fui hoy día" _es lo que respondemos normalmente.

Parece que en situaciones más formales usamos simplemente _hoy: "La restricción vehicular para hoy se aplica a los vehículos cuyas placas patentes terminan en 6 y 7" _

En fin, extraña palabra _hogaño. _No lo conocía. Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ieracub said:
			
		

> En "_¿Qué día es hoy?" _sí que nos ahorramos el segundo _día, _por que sonaría muy feo si no.


¿Qué día es hoy? Martes
¿Qué fecha es hoy? 4 de Julio

Ese es el origen de la aparente redundancia en la primera.
Los otros usos que nos dices no los conocía, así que tomo debida nota y los incorporo, pero una preguntita ¿hoy día se usa también en los periódicos, los noticiarios y los textos, o es sólo de uso coloquial?


----------



## comeunanuvola

Perdonadme,

entonces se puede decir "Hoy dia por la tarde tengo que ...." o es mas correcto "Hoy por la tarde tengo que..."

Gracias

Nuvola


----------



## Pumpkin72

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> entonces se puede decir "Hoy dia por la tarde tengo que ...." o es mas correcto "Hoy por la tarde tengo que..."


En España no se usa "hoy día" para "hoy", sino para "hoy en día", como recoge el DRAE, y que parece ser la norma "formal" incluso en los países donde coloquialmente sí se usa como "hoy".

Mi consejo es que sigas el uso general (_hoy por la tarde_) a menos que te encuentres en uno de esos países. Así tienes más posibilidades de acertar 

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Perdonadme,
> 
> entonces se puede decir "Hoy dia por la tarde tengo que ...." o es mas correcto "Hoy por la tarde tengo que..."
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Nuvola


Totalmente de acuerdo con Pumpkin72.

"Hoy por la tarde" se te entenderá en todas partes, sin confusión, y me animo a afirmar que se corresponde a los usos formales normales de todos los países. Pero puede haber variaciones coloquiales locales que son válidas en su contexto, algunas extendidas y otras no. Yo en Buenos Aires te puedo decir "a la tardecita" la que es muy válida, respetable y se entenderá por "hoy por la tarde", pero es coloquial y no pretendo hacerla pasar por español con todas las de la ley, es decir, normalizado.


----------



## ieracub

comeunanuvola, yo también estoy de acuerdo con que uses _"Hoy por la tarde tengo que". _Ocurre que en Chile _hoy_ y _hoy día_ son intercambiables, pero por lo que me estoy dando cuenta somos los únicos.



			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ...pero una preguntita ¿hoy día se usa también en los periódicos, los noticiarios y los textos, o es sólo de uso coloquial?


Tengo estos textos que recogí de períodicos nacionales:

_Quiero felicitar a Michelle Bachalet por el triunfo que obtuvo *hoy día* en nuestro país. _(El candidato a la presidencia perdedor el día de la elección.)

_La comisión que la propia Presidenta ha creado comienza *hoy día* recién en la tarde su funcionamiento._ (Una ex diputada.)

_Muy interesante la editorial de *hoy día* de El Mostrador. _(Periodista.)

_Su detención fue controlada y *hoy día* en la tarde el Ministerio Público formalizará.... _(Periodista.)

_... a realizarse *hoy día* 30 de octubre._ (Anuncio de una conferencia.)

Como vez, aparte del _hoy día, _le hacemos el quite a la preposición _por:_

Por realizarse -> A realizarse.
Hoy por la tarde -> Hoy día en la tarde.

No sé, pero me atrevería a decir que en una redacción más formal o impersonal lo haríamos como el resto de los hispanoparlantes. Por ejemplo, en un cuadro que diera cuenta de la temperatura ambiental se diría _"ayer-hoy-mañana"_, nunca _hoy día._

Saludos.
Edito: También usamos "a la tardecita"


----------



## aleCcowaN

Muy interesante, ieracub, tu exposición.

Lo voy a tener en cuenta, porque siempre a uno le pasa que se cruza con gente de otras latitudes -en este caso, de otras longitudes- y piensa luego que quien habla es poco educado. Estos foros me hacen más prudente -aunque no se note a veces-. De todos modos, espero de los políticos cualquier cosa, como que aquí muchos que dicen respetar "la contitución" han llegado a presidentes, por eso la Constitución es tan poco respetada.

Estoy pensando que como hay usos extendidos en la región andina, no sería extraño que se usara en Perú o Bolivia, e incluso, en el Oeste de la Argentina y Ecuador. Voy a estar atento y voy a preguntarle a algunas personas, pero me gustaría que alguien de esas regiones confirmara o desmintiera esta hipótesis.


----------



## ieracub

Me faltó decir que los medios de comunicación masiva, ni mucho menos los políticos, no son el mejor ejemplo del correcto uso del lenguaje (a propósito, pido disculpas por lo de _"per*í*odico"_ y _"como ve__*z*"_.  ¿Será que las malas costubres se contagian?).

Concuerdo contigo en que sería muy bueno contar con la opinión de amigos de otras longitudes y latitudes. 

Hay muchas cosas interesantes que he aprendido acá, como los puntos de encuentro entre las formas dialectales rioplatense, chilena y de los alrededores. No me acuerdo en este momento, pero existen muchos giros idiomáticos que sólo se dan en el cono sur.

Saludos.​


----------



## elcampet

A propósito de *"hoy día" *fue por primera vez que escuché aquello en un programa de TV que pasan los sábados, cuyo conductor (estoy casi seguro) es de origen chileno. Aquí en México generalmente se utiliza el término "hoy en día" para referirnos a algún asunto de actualidad. Saludos atodos.


----------



## Camilo Belmonte

Hola, me llamo Camilo y pertenezco a la RAE. Mira, tanto el término "Hoy día" como "Hoy en Día" son correctos.

Si dices "Hoy día" te refieres al dia en el que estamos, y si dices "Hoy en Día", te refieres a la época de la que se habla.

Lo que incorrecto totalmente es la expresión "a día de hoy", por que es agramatical, pero tus opciones pueden ser tanto Hoy día como Hoy en dia.

EJEMPLOS:

Hoy en dia, el nazismo ya no existe. (Te refieres a la época)

Ve hoy dia a una tienda, y te dirán que no se vende. (Se refiere a un dia concreto).


----------



## ManPaisa

Camilo Belmonte said:


> Hola, me llamo Camilo y pertenezco a la RAE...
> ...Lo que incorrecto totalmente es la expresión "a día de hoy", *por que* *porque *es agramatical, pero tus opciones pueden ser tanto Hoy día como Hoy en dia.


Hola, Camilo, y bienvenido al foro.
¿Podrías decirnos en qué sección de la _Nueva Gramática_ podemos leer más al respecto?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Camilo Belmonte

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida!. Pues mira, ahora mismo no se exactamente en donde, pero si que te puedo decir que en este enlace de nuestra página web se ven dudas del mismo tipo que pueden aclararte cosas. Visítala, este es su enlace: http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Camilo Belmonte said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por la bienvenida! Pues mira, ahora mismo no s*é* exactamente en dónde, pero sí que te puedo decir que en este enlace de nuestra página web se ven dudas del mismo tipo que pueden aclararte cosas. Visítala, este es su enlace: http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm


 
¡Bienvenido, Camilo! Según entendí trabajas en la RAE. ¿En qué sección? Me parece muy interesante.

Por otro lado, otra opción es usar "al día de hoy" con el significado de "hasta el momento":

- Al día de hoy no he recibido un centavo de mi indemnización.


----------



## Camilo Belmonte

Hola Toño!, preferiria contestarte por privado para no romper la norma de comentar entre usuarios o desviarse del tema.

Respecto a la expresión, "al día de hoy" , es correcta,pero desaconsejada, pero aun asi se puede usar.

Como ejemplo os pongo esta oración:

«Los precios han seguido subiendo hasta llegar al día de hoy, en el que han empezado a bajar».

Pero es importante no confundirla con "a día de hoy" y ni que decir tiene, con "Hoy diá" u "Hoy en dia".


----------



## tatius

"A día de hoy, sigo sin entender la física cuántica."

Quizá no es la expresión que más utilice, pero tampoco entiendo por qué sería tan incorrecta, ¿se trata de algún barbarismo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "A día de hoy, sigo sin entender la física cuántica."
> 
> Quizá no es la expresión que más utilice, pero tampoco entiendo por qué sería tan incorrecta, ¿se trata de algún barbarismo?


Yo la veo normal.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usa al día de hoy. A día de hoy no se usa. Cuestión de geografía, tal vez...


----------



## aleCcowaN

En CORDE

"a día de hoy" ---> 0 resultados
"al día de hoy" ---> 13 resultados (12 de España y 1 de Cuba)

En CREA

"a día de hoy" ---> 38 resultados (38 de España)
"al día de hoy" ---> 80 resultados (39 de España, 14 de la Argentina, 11 de México, 8 de Uruguay y 8 del resto)

Referencia sobre _a(l) día de hoy_ en el DPD

EDITO Y AGREGO:

Si leen en detalle el DPD, el artículo se resume en "los hablantes de cualquier latitud no deberían usarlo porque en España lo usan mucho y mal". 

En el más elevado espíritu de cooperación para el mantenimiento de la unidad de la lengua, declaro que: a) Nunca usaré "a día de hoy" -porque nunca lo he usado, ni lo he oído ni sospechaba que alguien pudiera decirlo así. b) Nunca dejaré de usar "al día de hoy" cuando corresponda según criterio propio o local  (como en "blah esto, blah lo otro ... y es al día de hoy que sigo sin saberlo...") c) Nunca lo usaré delante de un español no radicado en la Argentina a menos que, o me encuentre en un foro de idiomas o el español me autorice a hacerlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Si leen en detalle el DPD, el artículo se resume en "los hablantes de cualquier latitud no deberían usarlo porque en España lo usan mucho y mal".


Pues puede hablar la Irreal de "mucho y mal"…


----------



## laoos

Quisiera saber si el uso de  «Hoy en día» es coloquial y en qué textos no se recomienda su uso.


----------



## juandiego

laoos said:


> Quisiera saber si el uso de  «Hoy en día» es coloquial y en qué textos no se recomienda su uso.


Hola laoos.
Yo diría que es una expresión bastante neutra que se utiliza tanto en contextos formales como más coloquiales, e incluso hasta hablados, sin problema alguno.


----------



## laoos

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero me queda otra duda:
En pequeños libros de información general sobre temas de actualidad, como las drogas, el aborto, etc. ¿podría usarse o sería mejor cambiar por actualmente?


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Yo también escucho todo el tiempo "hoy por hoy" y noto que esa forma la usan mucho. ¿Significa "actualmente"? Gracias. Yelena.


----------



## oa2169

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Hola! Yo también escucho todo el tiempo "hoy por hoy" y noto que esa forma la usan mucho. ¿Significa "actualmente"? Gracias. Yelena.



Muy usada en Colombia: Ver vínculo.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Gracias por la  referencia, Usted es muy amable y atento, pero se usa no solamente en Colombia. Yelena.


----------



## Mate

laoos said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, pero me queda otra duda:
> En pequeños libros de información general sobre temas de actualidad, como las drogas, el aborto, etc. ¿podría usarse o sería mejor cambiar por actualmente?


*Hoy en día, en la actualidad, actualmente*. Son todas más o menos la misma cosa y se pueden usar más o menos en los mismos contextos.


----------



## laoos

Gracias por su respuesta. Me fue de mucha ayuda.


----------



## juandiego

laoos said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, pero me queda otra duda:
> En pequeños libros de información general sobre temas de actualidad, como las drogas, el aborto, etc. ¿podría usarse o sería mejor cambiar por actualmente?


De nada, laoos.
De acuerdo con Mate.
No debe preocuparte utilizarla en ese tipo de contextos. Si tienes que hacer varias referencias a este concepto y deseas evitar la excesiva repetición de términos, utiliza todos los que te han propuesto que son muy normales, que no vulgares.


----------



## laoos

Ufff...gracias. Ahora estoy más segura. Hasta la vista


----------

